# Need help in North Carolina!



## ericenglund (Sep 13, 2012)

I am looking at the rescue of a 10 month old Dutch Shepherd from a shelter in Scotland County, NC. The dog in question came into the shelter a stray picked up by animal control, so there isn't much known about his back story other than he's underfed, okay on a leash, and gets along with his pen mate. 

I'm looking for someone to do a meet and greet(if possible--if not I'll make the 4 hour trip myself if I can swing it into my schedule)ASAP and just let me know a little bit about his temperment/behavior, particularly with a strange dog.

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it. I'd really like to get this guy out of there.

Thanks,

Eric
XXXXXXXXXXXX - It's a bad idea to post your email on a public forum. Unless you REALLY enjoy receiving tons of spam, that is. People here can easily get in touch with you via pm.


----------

